# 2009 nissan maxima 3rd trip to dealer



## 09 4dsc owner (Jun 26, 2009)

:wtf::wtf:hello all ! i am new here but need to post .
i have a 2009 maxima thats in the shop . 3rd time in as many weeks .
random engine missfire 
car started missing at 3000 miles . called dealer and they said as long as the ses light wasnt on it was bad fuel.
at 6000 miles the ses light came on but did not flash .
they took it in and cleared code and found random engine missfire .
they checked injectors , mass air flow , coils , etc etc 
drove it home and the next day light came back on . 
they said drive it a few days and see if it gets worse ..... again bad fuel maybe . was instructed to buy from a different station . then 2 days later with light still on it stared flashing and running worse theysaid bring it right in . after 5 days they said it was number 1 injector and plug . one my way home they ses light comes back on .
they now have had it 2 more days . 
anyone heard of this or have any ideas ?


----------



## vrefron (Dec 18, 2007)

You're aware that it calls for premium? Also, fuel issues can take some time to work themselves out. The bad fuel has to run through...


----------



## 09 4dsc owner (Jun 26, 2009)

i am aware that it calls for premium . and thats all we use in it. but even lower octane will not make it miss and have a missfire code . well it been out of the shop now for a little over a week and they installed an ecm . seems to have fixed it . we will see


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Get them to pressure test it for a head gasket leak. I had one a few months back that kept having a #3 misfire but on the 3rd return FIX told me to do that and I saw fluid coming down the cylinder wall. Replaced the gasket and haven't seen it since.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Outkast said:


> on the 3rd return FIX told me to do that and I saw fluid coming down the cylinder wall.


Gotta love those borescopes eh?
Useless sometimes, indispensable at other times.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

I have THIS one but I wish it had a bigger screen.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

I've got an old one, same type of thing, but smaller. If I remember right, cost me like $200 or something. Dirt cheap, not the best screen, but works good enough for me. I work on aircraft. I wish I had the $100K units that the Jets shop has. Can count the whiskers on a gnat's upper lip with that one.


----------



## 09 4dsc owner (Jun 26, 2009)

all is well it was the computer .


----------



## cbsos (Jun 24, 2016)

09 4dsc owner said:


> :wtf::wtf:hello all ! i am new here but need to post .
> i have a 2009 maxima thats in the shop . 3rd time in as many weeks .
> random engine missfire
> car started missing at 3000 miles . called dealer and they said as long as the ses light wasnt on it was bad fuel.
> ...


I have a A33 1999 Maxima 200850 kms, at idle it runs as smooth as a sewing machine, after driving ten kms and stationary at the lights and in drive I feel a semi regular humping , while driving this humping does not feel as obvious when cruising at 2000 rpm and I depress the accelerator the missing appears more obvious as the transmission kicks down. It does appear that temperature has an effect on the missing. When I floor the motor it does not appear to miss.?????


----------

